# Just bought a dozen live crickets....



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

at the pet store. I guess they sell them in small and large. I got the small ones. Couple questions here..

How long can these crickets live if I keep in the bag that was given to me or in a small container?

What's the difference between live and canned crickets? I've seen a can by Zoo Med, which was high in protein at 20% but the fat was low at 5%?

Hopefully Taco likes them. I've read some threads about Hedgies are scared or don't like them. This is going to be Taco's first time trying them.


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

Penny refused to touch live crickets. I buy them live and stick them in the freezer after I get them. She loves frozen crickets!


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Good luck! Excited to hear how it goes. Wish I could help more


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I buy the kind in the box, the ones in the plastic bag can chew thru the plastic and escape. I always put them in the bathtub, so even if they get out, they won't be all over the house. 

I have a small critter cage to put them into and feed them veggies before feeding them to my Nara. I usually feed them carrots, squash or whatever I have around. 

They live about 7 to 10 days, usually. Did they give you a piece of egg carton for them to hide in?

You can hand feed with tweezers or chopsticks. Or you can let a few out into the bathtub and put your hedgie in and let her/him hunt them. 
Good luck!


----------



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

No they didn't give me that. The big container that they were held had egg cartons in it.


----------



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

He ate like 6-7 of those things. I used tongs that I got with them. I managed not to kill most of them so they ran around and Taco finally got them. At first he didn't look interested them at all and then outta nowhere. I put the rest in the freezer and I'll them to him another day. Still thinking about getting the can of crickets.


----------



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

He finished up the leftover crickets I put in the freezer. Success!!!

I;m still undecided about buying live ones or the can of Zoo Med or the freeze dried.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I wouldn't get the freeze dried ones. Freeze dried insects can cause intestinal blockages.


----------



## knlght (Oct 12, 2014)

my hedgehogs like Superworms, Beetles, and Crickets 

I have many super worms, beetles and crickets because I also breed them and serve as a staple diet of my fishes (Arowana, Stingrays etc). Its good thing my hedgehogs loves it too.


----------

